# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Pasilan metrosolmu

## M62

Noni, toinen metrolinja voisi jatkaa Pasilasta n&#228;in rakentaen seuraavia :

Pasila - Koskela - Oulunkyl&#228; - Pihlaj&#228;m&#228;ki - Malmi - Tapaninkyl&#228; - Siltam&#228;ki - Suutarila - Tikkurila - Vantaanportti - Lentoasema

N&#228;in saattaisi metroa suurille asumiskeskuksille kuten Malmille ja Tikkurilaan

Ja kolmas metrolinja voisi kulkea n&#228;in:

Korso - Koiukyl&#228; - Jokiniemi - Hakkila - Hakunila - Jakom&#228;ki - Kivikko - Viikki - Vanhakaupunki - Kumpula - Pasila - Munkkivuori - Lepp&#228;vaara - Mankkaa - Espoonlahti

N&#228;in saaisimme t&#228;ytt&#228; metroa p&#228;&#228;kaupunkiseudulle

----------


## Antero Alku

> Noni, toinen metrolinja voisi jatkaa Pasilasta näin rakentaen seuraavia :
> 
> Pasila - Koskela - Oulunkylä - Pihlajämäki - Malmi - Tapaninkylä - Siltamäki - Suutarila - Tikkurila - Vantaanportti - Lentoasema


Oletko tutkaillut vasta valmistunutta lentokenttämetron selvitystä ja sen vaihtoehtolinjauksia?

Antero

----------


## M62

> Oletko tutkaillut vasta valmistunutta lentokenttämetron selvitystä ja sen vaihtoehtolinjauksia?


en. mistä se löytyy?

----------


## Antero Alku

> en. mistä se löytyy?


Selvitys lentokentän metrosta löytyy Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan 4.5. esityslistan kohdan 6 liitteenä. Listalle pääsee Helsingin nettisivujen kautta hakeutumalla kaupungin päätöksetekoon ja edelleen lautakuntiin.

No, säästän vaivaasi ja tässä suora linkki:
http://www.hel2.fi/ksv/hela/Kaupunki.../061170181.pdf

Mutta tuo päätösten seuraamisen ketju on hyvä tietää ja osata, sieltä löytyy paljon kiintosaa. Sellaistakin, mitä lehdet eivät pidä tarpeellisena kertoa.

Antero

----------

